# Perrywheel



## serg (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-NOS-PERRYWHEEL-1940S-1950S-BICYCLE-STEERNG-WHEEL-SCHWINN-ROSS-COOL-/250947320927?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6da03c5f

Cool wheel. We children too with such wheel went for a drive.


----------

